# Vorratsdatenspeicherung 3.0



## Reducal (21 Februar 2013)

webwatcher 2010 schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsatzurteil: Karlsruhe kippt _Vorratsdatenspeicherung_
> 
> 
> KatzenHai schrieb:
> ...



*Streit um die Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Das müssen Sie jetzt wissen*
*Vorratsdatenspeicherung: EU-Kommission stellt Deutschland ein Ultimatum*
und jetzt das:

http://www.t-online.de/computer/int...rivatsphaere-stellt-grundrechte-in-frage.html



> BKA-Vizechef lehnt Privatsphäre im Internet ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Februar 2013)

Das Recht auf Schutz der Persönlichkeit etwa durch Privatsphäre gehört zu den Grundrechten. Herr Maurer beweist mit seinen Äußerungen, *dass er Sinn und Zweck dieses Grundrechts auch nicht im Ansatz verstanden hat.*

Wer sich in der Öffentlichkeit bewegt, der gibt doch nicht zwangsläufig seine Privatsphäre auf! Eine solche Annahme ist doch vollendeter Blödsinn!

Denn dann müsste man mit dem gleichen Recht fordern, dass jeder Mensch, der in der Öffentlichkeit herumläuft, ein Schild an der Jacke mitführt, wo Name und Wohnort deutlich sichtbar aufgedruckt sind.

Wenn Herr Maurer am Baggersee liegt, dann hat er nicht neben seinem Strandtuch ein großes Schild aufgestellt: "Hier liegt Herr Maurer, der Vizepräsident des BKA."

Sondern Herr Maurer will anonym bleiben, was auch sein gutes Recht ist. Wenn ihn zufällig jemand kennt - nun gut. Aber wen es nichts angeht, den geht es nichts an. Und nicht etwa, weil Herr Maurer etwas zu verbergen hätte. Sondern einfach, weil es sein Grundrecht ist, nicht identifiziert sich in der Öffentlichkeit bewegen zu dürfen! Und hierfür muss sich Herr Maurer auch bei niemandem rechtfertigen und etwa begründen, was er denn zu verbergen habe.

Sollte Herr Maurer selbst diesen Gedankengang nicht nachvollziehen können, dann kann man nur konstatieren, dass er sich vermutlich in der bleiernen Atmosphäre einer DDR pudelwohl gefühlt hätte. Das wäre ihm dann zugestanden. Allein: das ist eben genau das, wo die Mehrheit der Deutschen nicht (wieder) hin will! Und auch ein Herr Maurer hat diesen Mehrheitswillen zu respektieren.

Analog gilt dieses Grundrecht auf Persönlichkeitsschutz eben auch im Internet! Herr Maurer vergißt zudem, dass es im Internet Bereiche der vertraulichen Kommunikation gibt (etwa: e-Mail), die vom rechtlichen Status den verschärften Schutzregeln etwa des Fernmeldegeheimnisses unterstehen. Sollte Herr Maurer der Ansicht sein, dass ein Mitlesen von e-Mails ohne richterlichen Beschluss jedem Dorfbeamten möglich zu sein habe (oder wie soll man seine Äußerungen eigentlich verstehen?...), dann kann er mit dem gleichen Recht auch die Abschaffung des Briefgeheimnisses beantragen sowie die zwangsweise Installation von Überwachungskameras in öffentlichen Toiletten (ja, mit Einsicht in die Kabine, denn niemand hat etwas zu verbergen).

Nun ist es Gott sei Dank so, dass ein Herr Maurer (noch) nicht die Richtlinien der Sicherheitspolitik allein zu bestimmen hat, und dass es massig einflussreiche Entscheidungsträger inklusive der Justiz gibt, die seine merkwürdigen Allüren nicht teilen. Es stimmt jedoch bedenklich, dass jemand als Entscheidungsträger in einflussreicher Position einer Ermittlungsbehörde sitzt, der ersichtlich den Sinn und Zweck wichtiger Grundrechte nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> ...dass er sich vermutlich in der bleiernen Atmosphäre einer DDR pudelwohl gefühlt hätte.


...wie sehr viele andere strafverfolgende Kollegen des Beamten auch. Recht und vor allem Gesetz machen vor den Beamtenstuben gelegentlich gerne mal halt, weil der Verfolgungsdrang gerade bei engagierten Beamten die Einsicht auf Recht- und Verhältnismäßigkeit hier und da trübt. Deshalb auch phisht man gern im Trüben, aus lauter Hilflosigkeit ggü. den neuen Phänomenen in der technologisierten Welt.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Entscheidungsträger


Nimmt man Goethes Zitat, so ist dieses aktueller denn je:


			
				Zauberlehrling schrieb:
			
		

> Herr, die Not ist groß! _Die ich rief, die Geister_, _Werd ich nun nicht los_.


Wer das eine will muss das andere mögen! Man wird das Internet und seine Nutzer nicht kontrollieren können, es sei denn man wendet die chinesisch/nordkoreanische Linie an.

Deshalb auch muss sich der BKA-Vize den Satz von Rosa L. entgegen halten lassen:


> Die Freiheit ist immer die Freiheit des Andersdenkenden.


 



_[Anm. Redu.: ....nein, ich bin alles andere als Kommunist!]_​


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...wie sehr viele andere strafverfolgende Kollegen des Beamten auch. Recht und vor allem Gesetz machen vor den Beamtenstuben gelegentlich gerne mal halt, weil der Verfolgungsdrang gerade bei engagierten Beamten die Einsicht auf Recht- und Verhältnismäßigkeit hier und da trübt. Deshalb auch phisht man gern im Trüben, aus lauter Hilflosigkeit ggü. den neuen Phänomenen in der technologisierten Welt.


 
Im Rahmen der Arbeit im Verbraucherschutz ergeben sich mit der Zeit immer wieder Kontakte mit Ermittlern. Hierbei offenbart sich ein stark zweigeteiltes Bild. Es gibt teilweise sogar in untergeordneten Dienststellen immer wieder Ermittler, die nicht nur engagiert sind, sondern die auch über hervorragende Fachkenntnisse verfügen, und denen man z.B. nicht erst erklären muss, was ein Domain-Whois ist.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es selbst bei Ermittlern in LKAs ab und zu Beamten, die noch nicht einmal dazu fähig sind, vernünftig zu googeln. Die finden dann bei der "Ermittlung" eines bösen Gewinnbimmlers immerhin das Impressum des Verbraucherschutzforums, wo das Thema gerade behandelt wird. Natürlich hat das Forum ersichtlich nichts mit dem Gewinnbimmler zu tun, trotzdem hat der Sheriff nichts anderes zu tun, als dem Forenbetreiber einen Anhörungsbogen zur Beschuldigtenvernehmung zukommen zu lassen. Das kann man dann vielleicht "engagiert" nennen, wenn man zynisch ist. Zielführend ist das aber sicher nicht. Da werden teilweise Ermittlungen gleich am Anfang in den Sand gefahren und durch Inkompetenz verschleppt, bevor sie überhaupt richtig angefangen haben. In solchen Fällen fragt man sich immer wieder unwillkürlich, für was der Betreffende eigentlich seinen Beamtensold bezieht.

Es sind dann nach meinem subjektiven Eindruck oft auch gerade solche Leute, die immer wieder das Geschrei nach mehr Überwachung und Aufgabe des Persönlichkeitsschutzes anstimmen. Da wird fachliche Kompetenz ersetzt durch blindwütigen Aktionismus, da werden richterliche Durchsuchungsbeschlüsse beantragt z.B. bei Fällen von Identitätsbetrug, in denen gleich beim ersten Anschein klar sein müsste, dass der von der Durchsuchung Betroffene gar nichts mit dem Fall zu tun haben kann. Das reicht diesen Leuten dann auch noch nicht, nein, die müssen einen Totalzugriff auf die Bestandsdaten haben, so meinen sie - am besten ohne richterlichen Beschluss und per Sofortabfrage. Wenn dann die Ermittlung trotzdem versandet, kann man das Verfahren ja immer noch einstellen. Aber zumindest wurde "alles menschenmögliche" versucht...

Ich verstehe dieses Geschrei nach immer mehr Überwachung nicht. Das BKA hat doch z.B. in dem Fall der Heihachi-Fakeshop-Bande bewiesen, dass es durchaus auch ohne VDS und Trojaner ermitteln und auch fündig werden kann, wenn es will. Die Täter sind inzwischen zu hohen Haftstrafen verknackt, es wurde bewiesen, dass das Internet eben kein rechtsfreier Raum ist, auch wenn Timmi aus Delmenhorst und Dommi aus Retz bei Wien eine Zeit lang gemeint haben, uns allen den Stinkefinger zeigen zu können.

Es geht alles, man muss die fachlich versierten und engagierten Leute nur machen lassen. Und ihnen die benötigten technischen und insbesondere personellen Mittel halt auch zukommen lassen. Es hilft aber nichts, auf der einen Seite nach immer mehr Überwachung zu schreien und auf der anderen Seite ständig die Planstellen zu kürzen. Das passt nicht zusammen.

Die Befürworter der VDS sollten sich m.E. überlegen, ob man nicht mit einer Beschränkung auf die reine Speicherung der Bestandsdaten für 6 Monate und ohne Speicherung der Verbindungsdaten gut leben könnte. Das Angebot der Justizministerin bezüglich eines "Quick-Freeze" reicht nicht aus, wie z.B. dieses Beispiel überdeutlich zeigt:
http://de.wikinews.org/wiki/Deutsch...orratsdatenspeicherung_nicht_ermittelt_werden
Vermutlich ist das Angebot der Ministerin auch lediglich als taktisches Angebot gedacht, von dem sie ganz genau weiß, dass es nicht konsensfähig ist (weil nicht hinreichend). Womit sie dann ihr Ziel, eine auch nur moderate und eigentlich vernünftige Konsenslösung in dieser Legislaturperiode zu blockieren, erreicht hat.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (25 April 2013)

> *Abstimmung über Zentralregister: EU plant Vorratsdatenspeicherung für Reisende*
> 
> Kreditkartennummern, Namen, Essenswünsche: Großbritannien und andere europäische Staaten wollen Hunderte Millionen Fluggastdaten in einem Zentralregister speichern und zu einer Art Rasterfahndung nutzen. Selbst EU-Juristen zweifeln an der Verhältnismäßigkeit.
> 
> ...


 
Das erinnert mich immer mehr an George Orwell´s Buch 1984.

VDS in allen Lebenslagen


> Was wir von intelligenten Strom- und Wasserzählern schon kennen, soll demnächst auch beim Autofahren Einzug halten. Es geht um die konkrete Erfassung des Fahrverhaltens. Wer sich möglicherweise auf so was einlässt, soll nach Vorstellungen von Autoversicherungen Preisvorteile genießen. Laut Spiegel online will Telefonanbieter (O2) eine entsprechende Technik an Versicherungskonzerne verkaufen.
> 
> Auch wenn Rabatte auf dem ersten Blick verlockend sind, würden das geplante Angebot zu einer faktischen Dauerüberwachung von Autofahrern führen. Es soll nämlich per Mobilfunk erfasst werden, wer wie lange in welchem Tempo fährt, bremst und lange nachts unterwegs ist. Über ein Punktesystem soll das Fahrverhalten der Kunden bewertet werden und so “individuelle” Tarife ermöglichen. Über eine App, so die Pläne von Telefonica, sollen Autofahrer auch eine direkte Rückmeldung zu ihrem Fahrverhalten bekommen.
> Quelle: Lawblog


----------



## Heiko (25 April 2013)

Was hat das bitte mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung zu tun?


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2013)

Zur Abwechslung hier einmal eine plausible Einschätzung der Problematik:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...dauer-soll-Grundrechte-schuetzen-1934185.html


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Kürzere Speicherdauer soll Grundrechte schützen


----------



## Reducal (13 Dezember 2013)

But what the hell?



> Vorratsdatenspeicherung unvereinbar mit EU-Grundrecht



Das Aufstampfen der mächtigen Zwerge im eigenen Land bleibt ungehört.


----------



## Heiko (15 Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich zu dem Thema unsere Politiker so reden höre erinnert mich das an Blinde, die über Farben sinnieren.
Ohne den Blinden jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen. Die haben sicher mehr Ahnung von den Farben als unsere Politiker vom Thema "Vorratsdatenspeicherung"...


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Dezember 2013)

Die Debatte ist von allen Seiten so ideologisiert, dass es kaum noch möglich ist, eine vernunftbasierte Lösung anzubieten. Es scheint nur noch die "Alternativen" zu geben: entweder möglichst umfassende Vollüberwachung (man weiß ja nie, wofür man die mal brauchen kann...) oder "total freie Bohn mit Morzipohn" im Internet.


----------



## Heiko (15 Dezember 2013)

Das ist genau das Problem. Vernünftige Argumente ziehen da schon seit Jahren nimmer. Da kochen die Emotionen dermaßen hoch, dass man vernünftige Argumente überhaupt nimmer anhören will.


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2014)

dpa schrieb:
			
		

> 08.04.2014, 09:46 Uhr
> 
> EuGH kippt Datenspeicherung auf Vorrat
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2014)

http://www.zeit.de/digital/datensch...tenspeicherung-europaeischer-gerichtshof-eugh


> Zudem ist die Notwendigkeit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung wissenschaftlich umstritten. Mehrere Studien, darunter die des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages und des Max-Planck-Instituts für ausländisches und internationales Strafrecht, zeigen allenfalls einen marginalen Effekt auf die Erfolgsquote der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2014)

jupp11 schrieb:


> des Max-Planck-Instituts für ausländisches und internationales Strafrecht


-->


> Gutachten
> der kriminologischen Abteilung des
> Max-Planck-Instituts für ausländisches
> und internationales Strafrecht
> ...



Aha.


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2015)

Jetzt kommt etwas mehr Dynamik in die Überlegungen:



			
				Jan Fleischhauer auf S.P.O.N. schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Schwarze Kanal: Speichert endlich, wer mit wem telefoniert!*
> 
> ...Es geht vor allem darum, der Polizei nach einem Terrorakt die Fahndung zu erleichtern: Bei der Suche nach Hinterleuten und Mitwissern ist es ungemein hilfreich, wenn man weiß, mit wem die Täter in den Tagen oder Wochen vor ihrem Verbrechen in Kontakt standen...
> 
> ....weiterlesen


----------



## jupp11 (16 Januar 2015)

Den Segen der Kanzlerin hat er doch schon > http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...er-auf-vorratsdatenspeicherung-a-1012929.html


> Die Daten aller Deutschen sollen gesammelt werden - das hat die Kanzlerin mit einem klaren Ja zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung erneut bekräftigt. Vor Unionsabgeordneten betonte Angela Merkel am Dienstag, dass sie eine längere Aufbewahrung von Kommunikationsdaten für richtig halte.


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2015)

Fest steht: Frankreich hat eine VDS - und trotzdem konnten die angeblich "im Namen des Propheten" erfolgten Schießereien in Paris nicht verhindert werden. Weil die Attentäter zwar bekannt waren (sie hatten u.a. für die USA bereits Flugverbot...), jedoch aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht auf dem engeren Radar der französischen Behörden standen.

Hätte man sie dagegen auf dem Radar gehabt, dann hätte eine konventionelle TKÜ - wie sie auch in Deutschland nach richterlichem Beschluss bereits jetzt erlaubt ist - wohl zum Ziel geführt.

Frankreich hat jedoch Millionen von Migranten allein aus dem Maghreb. Die kann man gar nicht alle auf dem Radar haben, selbst wenn man es wollte - weder mit TKÜ noch mit VDS.


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2015)

Was hättet Ihr gemotzt, wenn die VDS-Daten entgegen der Regelung ausgewertet worden wären um einen Anschlag zu verhindern...

Dir ist schon klar, welche Hürden heute eine TKÜ stellt, rechtlich wie technisch?


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Januar 2015)

Bei der Sauerlandgruppe ging es doch wohl.


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2015)

Du wirfst da ein paar Sachen durcheinander, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. 
Nachrichtendienste und klassische Sicherheitsbehörden zum Beispiel.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2015)

Beide sind doch dazu in der Lage. Siehe die Ermittlungen des BKA gegen die Web-Fake-Shop-Schmierfinken aus Delmenhorst und Österreich. Da ging es nicht einmal um Terrorismus.


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2015)

...das ist aber nicht die Regel. Natürlich testen auch die Behörden und Einzelfälle werden dabei auch mal herangezogen bzw. zugewiesen. Generell gilt jedoch das Tatortprinzip und BKA oder LKÄ übernehmen die üblichen, örtlich zuständigen Ermittlungen der Landespolizeien nicht, wenn sie keinen Bedarf erkennen.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2015)

Bei Ermittlungen zum Terrorismus wird sicherlich nicht der Dorfsherrif von Hintergrummelshofen die Ermittlungen führen.

Ich streite ja gar nicht ab, dass die VDS in bestimmten Bereichen Sinn machen würde. Bedenklich stimmt aber die Vorstellung, sie sei quasi das Allheilmittel. Und bedenklich war die schlampige Kompetenzregelung, weshalb die VDS ja auch vom BVerfG gekippt wurde. Damit nicht plötzlich der Dorfsherrif nach Gutdünken wegen des Verdachts auf üble Nachrede zu Lasten der Bauersfrau Hintergruber alle möglichen Daten bekommt.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> schlampige Kompetenzregelung





Antiscammer schrieb:


> ...der Dorfsherrif nach Gutdünken .... alle möglichen Daten bekommt.


Genau das war mMn ja eines der Hauptprobleme. Ich behaupte denn auch, dass die Beamten nicht so ganz unschuldig daran waren, dass die VDS in ihrer damaligen Form gekippt werden musste. Nun aber, sollte eine Regelung her, am besten gleich mit Richtervorbehalt.


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> wegen des Verdachts auf üble Nachrede.


Du kennst das Zitat?


> Das erhebliche Gewicht des Eingriffs solcher Auskünfte erlaubt es indessen nicht, diese allgemein und uneingeschränkt auch zur Verfolgung oder Verhinderung jedweder Ordnungswidrigkeiten zuzulassen. Die Aufhebung der Anonymität im Internet bedarf zumindest einer Rechtsgutbeeinträchtigung, der von der Rechtsordnung auch sonst ein hervorgehobenes Gewicht beigemessen wird. Dies schließt entsprechende Auskünfte zur Verfolgung oder Verhinderung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten nicht vollständig aus. Es muss sich insoweit aber um - auch im Einzelfall - besonders gewichtige Ordnungswidrigkeiten handeln, die der Gesetzgeber ausdrücklich benennen muss.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Januar 2015)

Die üble Nachrede ist m.W. keine OWI, sondern Straftatbestand. Und wie Du weißt, bin ich selbst federführend zusammen mit anderen in der Leitung eines Forums. Dort wurden wir schon mit absurden Herausgabebeschlüssen (Nutzerdaten) konfrontiert, unterschrieben und abgenickt von einem subalternen Richter, beantragt von einem ersichtlich übereifrigen Staatsanwalt. Wenn dieselben Leute mal den selben Eifer bei der Bekämpfung von Wirtschaftskriminalität in die Waagschale legen würden, wäre es ja noch nicht ganz so schlimm. Aber im Ernst: ich persönlich halte die Möglichkeiten, die eine VDS mit entsprechend schlecht geregelten Anwendungsvorschriften gerade solchen Organen der Rechtspflege bieten würde, für an solcher Stelle wirklich nicht mehr gut aufgehoben. Hieraus erklärt sich mein Misstrauen.


----------



## johinos (25 Januar 2015)

Heiko schrieb:


> jupp11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > http://www.zeit.de/digital/datensch...tenspeicherung-europaeischer-gerichtshof-eugh
> ...



Als Diskussionsgrundlage doch eher ungeeignet, aus http://cyberfahnder.de/nav/news/art12/art-1201-12.htm :
_"Auf die methodischen Schwächen der Untersuchung weisen die Autoren mehrfach und insbesondere bei der Einleitung zu ihren Schlussfolgerungen hin <S. 218>: Es gibt keine belastbaren Zahlen, der 4-monatige Erhebungszeitraum war zu kurz, die Erhebung gibt keine Aussagen zum Fahndungserfolg, es fehlen flankierende und vor Allem längerfristige Untersuchungen <Nr. 1.1 bis 1.4>. Damit wäre das Ende jeder Ernst zu nehmenden Studie besiegelt."_

Keine belastbaren Zahlen, vier Monate untersucht, keine Aussage zum Fahndungserfolg (also nicht mal, dass es nichts bringt). Diese Ausarbeitung als Beleg für Wirkungslosigkeit einer Vorratsdatenspeicherung heranziehen mag wohl nur jemand, der sie nicht gelesen hat. 

Wer schon mal mit Leuten gesprochen hat, die im Internet von anonymen Postern durch den Dreck gezogen wurden, der wünscht sich schon, dass außer bei Terroristen und Schwerkriminellen auch dann diese Daten herangezogen werden dürfen, wenn das Internet für solche Taten genutzt wurde.


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2015)

Mit hats im Prinzip schon gereicht, dass der Auftraggeber der Studie gegen die VDS war. Das Ergebnis war vorher klar, zumindest wenn die Studie dann auch veröffentlicht werden soll.


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Die üble Nachrede ist m.W. keine OWI, sondern Straftatbestand. Und wie Du weißt, bin ich selbst federführend zusammen mit anderen in der Leitung eines Forums. Dort wurden wir schon mit absurden Herausgabebeschlüssen (Nutzerdaten) konfrontiert, unterschrieben und abgenickt von einem subalternen Richter, beantragt von einem ersichtlich übereifrigen Staatsanwalt. Wenn dieselben Leute mal den selben Eifer bei der Bekämpfung von Wirtschaftskriminalität in die Waagschale legen würden, wäre es ja noch nicht ganz so schlimm. Aber im Ernst: ich persönlich halte die Möglichkeiten, die eine VDS mit entsprechend schlecht geregelten Anwendungsvorschriften gerade solchen Organen der Rechtspflege bieten würde, für an solcher Stelle wirklich nicht mehr gut aufgehoben. Hieraus erklärt sich mein Misstrauen.


Klar ist üble Nachrede eine Straftat. Aber: das BVerfG hat die Beauskunftung von IP-Daten sogar in Fällen von Ordnungswidrigkeiten für rechtlich unbedenklich gehalten. Danach gibt es keine echte Grundlage, diese Art der Daten so hoch aufzuhängen.

Man darf dabei auch eines nicht vergessen: das Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung ist so ziemlich das "geringwertigste" Grundrecht, das wir kennen. Ein Grundrecht zwar, aber von der Wertigkeit her nicht mal zu vergleichen mit dem Telekommunikationsgeheimnis.

Was mich aber noch mehr stört: in ihrer Argumentation machen die VDS-Gegner oft genau das, was sie an der VDS so kritisieren. Angeblich würde jeder Bürger kriminalisiert und unter Generalverdacht gestellt und im gleichen Atemzug wird behauptet, dass jeder Polizist, Staatsanwalt und Richter völlig unkritisch jeden Quark unterschreiben würden nur um die Bürger auszuspionieren. Das ist ein völlig undifferenzierter Blödsinn. 

Mir geht’s bei meinem persönlichen Votum für die VDS vorwiegend um den Bereich der IP-Adressen. Diese Möglichkeit der Beauskunftung brauchen wir dringen und ich sehe (wie übrigens auch das BVerfG) da rechtlich kein allzu großes Problem. Die alte VDS war ein Konglomerat von Dingen, die inhaltlich und rechtlich überhaupt nicht zueinander passen: Geodaten bei Handys, IP-Daten bei Festnetzanschlüssen, Kommunikationsmetadaten bei Mobilfunk. Man sollte in der Diskussion damit anfangen, die Bereiche mal sauber zu trennen.

Anzufangen wäre aus meiner Sicht bei den IP-Adressen. Was wird denn heute noch durch die Zuordnung einer IP-Adresse festgestellt? Ein Anschlussinhaber. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Zeit, in der in jedem Haushalt nicht mehr als ein PC war, ist doch größtenteils vorbei (Ausnahmen zugelassen). Das hat die gleiche Wertigkeit wie bei einer Telefonnummer oder einem Autokennzeichen. Auch die Tiefe des Eindringens in die Privatsphäre ist ähnlich. Wenn Dein Auto vor dem Swingerclub steht kann ich mit relativ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass jemand aus Deinem Haushalt oder Deinem Bekanntenkreis dort hingefahren ist. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Wenn "Deine" IP-Adresse in einem Betrugsfall benutzt wird, dann kenne ich den nächsten benutzten Anschluss. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Damit wird noch niemand kriminalisiert und ausgespäht. Trotzdem ist es ein notwendiger Ermittlungsschritt. Es wäre schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, "den Staat" oder "die Polizei" nicht als einen Gegner des einfachen Bürgers zu sehen. 

Mich würde interessieren, was Du mit 


> Wenn dieselben Leute mal den selben Eifer bei der Bekämpfung von Wirtschaftskriminalität in die Waagschale legen würden, wäre es ja noch nicht ganz so schlimm.


meinst. Da fehlt mir 
a) Deine Definition von "Wirtschaftskriminalität"
b) Deine Definition von "dieselben Leute"

Und zuletzt fehlt mir eine Definition von "eine VDS". Die gab es nie und die macht auch keinen Sinn. Das, was heute allgemein auf "VDS" reduziert wird, waren viele verschiedene Maßnahmen, die nicht alle gut und schlau waren. Wegen der Beauskunftung von IP-Adressen wurde das Gesetz jedenfalls ausdrücklich nicht gekippt.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Januar 2015)

Heiko schrieb:


> Was mich aber noch mehr stört: in ihrer Argumentation machen die VDS-Gegner oft genau das, was sie an der VDS so kritisieren. Angeblich würde jeder Bürger kriminalisiert und unter Generalverdacht gestellt und im gleichen Atemzug wird behauptet, dass jeder Polizist, Staatsanwalt und Richter völlig unkritisch jeden Quark unterschreiben würden nur um die Bürger auszuspionieren. Das ist ein völlig undifferenzierter Blödsinn.



Ich habe es aber selbst erlebt. Einen Herausgabebeschluss (Nutzerdaten), der nur mühsam mit Widerspruch beim zuständigen LG gekippt werden konnte. Der Anlass für diesen Beschluss war wirklich der reinste Quark, und es ist unsäglich, dass wegen so einem Mist überhaupt ein Staatsanwalt und ein Richter am AG aktiv wurden. Und die wären auch mit der Kavallerie eingeritten und hätten den Server beschlagnahmt.

Bei solchen Anlässen bin ich mir dann nicht mehr immer ganz so sicher, ob sich Teile der Ermittler und Institutionen der Rechtspflege nicht ganz gehörig von einem vernünftigen demokratischen Verständnis entfernt haben und sich nicht zum Gegner der Pressefreiheit entwickeln. Solche Leute sind nämlich dann imstande und ermitteln in privaten Dingen, die sie absolut nichts angehen. "Mal gucken, welche Seiten besucht der denn so."

Die Debatte um die VDS wird von beiden Seiten her sowohl ideologisch gefärbt und dann aber auch noch mit mäßigem Sachverstand geführt.

Mich würde nicht eine VDS stören, mit der z.B. ein Stalker, ein ebay-Betrüger etc. erwischt werden könnte. Mich würde aber eine VDS stören, mit der ein subalterner Staatsanwalt nur deswegen, weil einem notorischen Wirtschaftskriminellen eine kritische Äußerung in einem Forum nicht passt und er eine Anzeige wegen "Verleumdung" auf den Tisch bekommt, zu der es schon beim ersten Anschein keinen Anfangsverdacht geben kann, sofort "aktiv" wird, losrennt und willkürlich irgendwelche "Ermittlungen" in privaten Bereichen los tritt.

Der gleiche Staatsanwalt spricht dann, wenn er eine Anzeige wegen eines versuchten Betrugs vorliegen hat, womöglich von einer "straffreien Vorbereitungshandlung", wonach das Verfahren leider einzustellen sei. Solche Äußerungen kommen regelmäßig z.B. in Fällen, wo man wirklich (was selten ist...) mal einen 419-Mugu der Bremer "Niederlassung" mit t-online-Einwahl-IP (!) erwischt. Da kommt dann: "Joo, nööö, da ist ja noch kein Schaden entstanden, und die Mails waren straffreie Vorbereitungshandlung... joo, nööö, da könn wa nix machen..."

Mich stört hier bei den Befürwortern der VDS die Scheinsicherheit, mit der sie die VDS als quasi Allheilmittel gegen die steigende Internetkriminalität anpreisen. Verschwiegen wird, dass ein großer Teil dieser Internetkriminalität von Tätern aus dem Ausland begangen wird (Mugus, Vlads, Russen, ...), in Ländern, mit denen es kaum bzw. gar keine Ermittlungskooperation gibt und wo die Täter relativ sicher vor einem Zugriff sind - mit oder ohne VDS. Solange sie nur die Monatsraten an die Ogas bzw. die Woschds pünktlich zahlen.

Die VDS ist in manchen Bereichen sicher sinnvoll, eine Kontrolle über den Zugriff auf die Maßnahmen vorausgesetzt. Sie ist aber nicht "das" Allheilmittel. Wer sie als Allheilmittel propagiert, will damit eine VDS mit allzu lockerem Regelwerk durchsetzen.


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> "Mal gucken, welche Seiten besucht der denn so."


Dir ist aber schon klar, dass diese Fragestellung durch die Vorratsdatenspeicherung nicht zu beantworten ist, oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Januar 2015)

Natürlich nicht durch die reine VDS. Die Hardliner wollen aber doch alle viel mehr - die wollen am liebsten die Erhebung auch von Verkehrsdaten und Nutzungsdaten.


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2015)

Und genau das ist das Problem: man müsste sich mal sachlich zusammensetzen und definieren, was man unter welchen Bedingungen wofür braucht. Also einfach die Karten auf den Tisch legen. Dafür sehe ich aber keine Chance.

VDS ist kein Allheilmittel. Trotzdem aber ein unverzichtbares Hilfsmittel in Zukunft. Daran ändert auch die hohe Quote von Auslandstätern nichts. Es hat ja auch eine fatale Signalwirkung, wenn man nicht mal Täter im Inland erwischen kann. Damit generiert man sich auch neue Straftäter. Die Versuchung ist ja da und je geringer die Chance ist erwischt zu werden, desto mehr Leute werden sich falsch entscheiden. Das muss alles auf ein vernünftiges, gesellschaftlich akzeptables Maß zurückgeführt werden. Zuerst die Diskussion (an der sich tatsächlich zu viele Leute mit Halbwissen zu laut beteiligen), dann die Maßnahmen.


----------



## BenTigger (31 Januar 2015)

RedTube ist ein Paradebeispiel, wie von seiten der Justitz vorgegangen wird, wenn ein halbseidener Anwalt fadenscheinige Behauptungen in den Raum stellt und dann ohne weitere Prüfung die Datenfreigabe erfolgt.

Genau das ist es, was mich an der VDS stört.
Ich bin genug im Ausland unterwegs und hab immer ein ungutes Gefühl, irgendwo unwissend anzuecken.
Und nun auch zu Hause sich nicht mehr sicher fühlen, ohne im Hinterkopf zu haben, da könnte einer was lostreten und das wird ungeprüft dann gegen dich freigegeben?

Aha, der ist als Salafist beschuldigt worden... 
Mal sehen wo der war und telefoniert hat...
Ahhh ja er war in Abu Dhabi... moment... der war dort in der Moschee.... Fakt, erwischt... er ist zum Moslem konvertiert, er ist verdächtigt ein potentieller Attentäter geworden zu sein.
Moment gegencheck, ja er ist kriminell veranlagt, da er in DE auch schon mal bei Rot über die Ampel gefahren.... usw usw....

OK ich gestehe, das ist jetzt etwas weit hergeholt, aber weiss man, wer was wie dann für sich nutzt, wenn mit den VDS Daten so lax umgegangen wird?
Das ist es, vor dem es mir graust.
Und Täter gibt es genug in DE, die man erwischt hat aber dann von der Staatsanwaltschaft nicht weiter verfolgt wurden. 
Erst als dann Richter mit den selben Maschen vorgeführt wurden, hat man eingegriffen. So kommt es hier unten an!
Bisher hies es ja nur: ok Nepp erkannt, User fällt nicht mehr drauf rein, selbe Masche neue Firma und von seiten der Justitz hab ich nichts zu befürcheten. Doofer User fällt wieder rein.

Warum geht man nicht erst mal innerdeutsch gegen diese kleinkriminellen härter vor? Dann kommen da auch nicht so schnell neuer Nachwuchs.



> man müsste sich mal sachlich zusammensetzen und definieren, was man unter welchen Bedingungen wofür braucht. Also einfach die Karten auf den Tisch legen. Dafür sehe ich aber keine Chance.


Und solange das nicht passiert, bin ich *gegen* die *VDS*


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Januar 2015)

Heiko schrieb:


> Es hat ja auch eine fatale Signalwirkung, wenn man nicht mal Täter im Inland erwischen kann. Damit generiert man sich auch neue Straftäter. Die Versuchung ist ja da und je geringer die Chance ist erwischt zu werden, desto mehr Leute werden sich falsch entscheiden.



Richtig. Es gibt da auch ganz sicher etliche Vorgänge, die mit der reinen VDS aufzuklären wären. Beispiel: der typische ebay-Betrug mit Kleinanzeigen. Sind ja nicht immer Mugus aus Nigeria, sondern oft deutsche Klein-Schlaumeier, die sich damit oft leider erfolgreich ein kleines Zubrot "verdienen". Es wird eine Lieferung versprochen, mit Vorkasse kassiert, dann aber nicht geliefert. Wenn dann der Käufer sich dummerweise auf eine Transaktion außerhalb von Bankkonten eingelassen hat (Paysafe, UKash, WU...), dann ist eine Ermittlung des Täters über das Konto natürlich nicht möglich. In dem Fall kommt man nur über die IP-Adresse weiter - allerdings speichern ja (denn es gibt keine VDS...) die Provider die Logdaten wenn überhaupt, dann maximal 7 Tage. Bis der Betrug bemerkt wird, sind diese 7 Tage allerdings längst rum. Ohne VDS - nix, nada.

Diese nicht seltenen Fälle (es gibt etliche andere Szenarien, vom Stalking bis hin zur Bedrohung und Volksverhetzung) sind ohne VDS mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht aufzuklären. Hierüber führen aber merkwürdigerweise die Befürworter der VDS m.W. keine wirklich aussagekräftige Statistik.

Und die Befürworter erklären z.T. nicht, was sie wirklich wollen, bzw. sie wissen gar nicht, was sie wollen. Genau wie den Gegnern, die z.B. nicht differenzieren zwischen Bestandsdaten und Verkehrsdaten etc., mangelt es auch den Befürwortern häufig an Sachkenntnis, und daher hätten gerade viele Hardliner gern nach Möglichkeit eine "Rundum-Sorglos-Maximal-Lösung" inklusive Speicherung von Verkehrsdaten - nach dem Motto: "man hat ja als anständiger Bürger nichts zu verbergen...".

Und dieselben Leute werfen dann beim Staatsbesuch in Peking den Chinesen vor, ihre eigenen Bürger anlaßlos zu bespitzeln.

Und dieselben Leute fordern auch noch ein Verbot der Datenverschlüsselung. Und das mit vollem Ernst. Die überlegen gar nicht, dass sie sich damit u.a. auch in Konflikt mit den Interessen großer Konzerne begeben. Denn gerade die versenden ihre vertrauliche Kommunikation ausnahmslos verschlüsselt, und zwar mit sicherem Standard. Zumindest ist das bei dem Elektrokonzern, wo ich arbeite, so verbindlich geregelt. Wer will denn dort schon, dass von den Chinesen über die Russen bis zu den US-Amerikanern (auch die betreiben fleißig Wirtschaftsspionage, und ein großer Teil des Aufwands, den die NSA betreibt, hat womöglich nur diesen Zweck...) jeder Hanswurst die Kommunikation mitschnüffelt.

Ein Politiker hat nicht zwangsläufig die Sachkenntnis, um solche Dinge beurteilen zu können. Dann aber sollte er sich vorher, bevor er solche Dinge äußert, fachlich beraten lassen. Das nicht zu tun, ist unprofessionell und auch fahrlässig und gefährdet die demokratischen Freiheitsrechte, die er mit dem Kappes angeblich schützen will, mehr als alles andere.



Heiko schrieb:


> Das muss alles auf ein vernünftiges, gesellschaftlich akzeptables Maß zurückgeführt werden. Zuerst die Diskussion (an der sich tatsächlich zu viele Leute mit Halbwissen zu laut beteiligen), dann die Maßnahmen.



Da sind aber leider zu viele Köche am Brei tätig. Und es gibt auch keinen eindeutigen gesellschaftlichen Konsens hinsichtlich dessen, was man denn nun wirklich will. Den herzustellen, scheint immer schwieriger zu werden.


----------



## sascha (1 Februar 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ich habe es aber selbst erlebt. Einen Herausgabebeschluss (Nutzerdaten), der nur mühsam mit Widerspruch beim zuständigen LG gekippt werden konnte. Der Anlass für diesen Beschluss war wirklich der reinste Quark, und es ist unsäglich, dass wegen so einem Mist überhaupt ein Staatsanwalt und ein Richter am AG aktiv wurden. Und die wären auch mit der Kavallerie eingeritten und hätten den Server beschlagnahmt.



Gleiches bekanntlich auch hier. Bevor wir eine umfassende VDS einführen, brauchen wir imho erst einmal Sach- und Fachverstand bei den StAen und Gerichten, damit diese ein solch mächtiges Instrument auch wirklich angemessen und  verfassungskonform einsetzen...


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2015)

Man sollte erst mal diskutieren, wie umfassend das unter welchen Umständen denn sein muss.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Februar 2015)

Ja und das nicht nur unter Lobbyisten sondern mit Leuten die Sachverstand haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2015)

Vielleicht sollten die Juristen auf den Universitäten auch mal wieder beigebracht bekommen, was Pressefreiheit bedeutet und wie schnell wir bei der scheinbar besonders an den Amtsgerichten um sich greifenden "Durchwink- und Abnickmentalität" zu einem Duckmäusertum kommen. 

In diesem Land kann ja ein Privatmann kaum noch einen Blog betreiben, ohne seinen finanziellen Ruin zu riskieren. So weit sind wir doch schon.

Und solchen Leuten gibt man dann möglichst noch den unkontrollierten Zugriff auf Verkehrsdaten an die Hand (denn die VDS wird ja irgendwann "auch nicht mehr reichen"...).


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2015)

Heiko schrieb:


> Man sollte erst mal diskutieren, wie umfassend das unter welchen Umständen denn sein muss.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...peicherung-durchs-it-sicherheitsgesetz.47825/


> Der Bundesrat hat sich gegen eine Änderung im geplanten Regierungsentwurf für ein Gesetz zum Erhöhen der IT-Sicherheit ausgesprochen, mit dem Telekommunikationsanbieter einfacher Nutzerdaten sammeln könnten.
> ...
> Der Bundesrat setzt sich ferner für "eindeutige und transparente Regeln" ein, um einen "angemessenen Schutz und eine sinnvolle Verwendung der umfangreichen Datenmengen sicherzustellen", die das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) aufgrund der vorgesehenen gesetzlichen Meldepflicht der Unternehmen erhält. Unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe wie "kritische Infrastrukturen", "Stand der Technik" oder "erhebliche Störung" müssten konkretisiert werden.


Wenigstens eine politische Instanz, die noch nicht der Datenspeichersammelhysterie verfallen ist.


----------



## TopDoggy (10 Juli 2015)

Wen kratzt das eigentlich noch.


Reducal schrieb:


> ...wie sehr viele andere strafverfolgende Kollegen des Beamten auch. Recht und vor allem Gesetz machen vor den Beamtenstuben gelegentlich gerne mal halt, weil der Verfolgungsdrang gerade bei engagierten Beamten die Einsicht auf Recht- und Verhältnismäßigkeit hier und da trübt. Deshalb auch phisht man gern im Trüben, aus lauter Hilflosigkeit ggü. den neuen Phänomenen in der technologisierten Welt.
> 
> Nimmt man Goethes Zitat, so ist dieses aktueller denn je:
> Wer das eine will muss das andere mögen! Man wird das Internet und seine Nutzer nicht kontrollieren können, es sei denn man wendet die chinesisch/nordkoreanische Linie an.
> ...




Gefällt mir!


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2016)

sascha schrieb:


> *Eine pauschale Vorratsdatenspeicherung von Verkehrs- und Standortdaten ist nach europäischem Recht illegal. Das hat der Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) entschieden. Das hat wohl auch Folgen für die in Deutschland 2015 eingeführte – aber noch nicht umgesetzte – Vorratsdatenspeicherung.*
> 
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2016/1...ietet-pauschale-vorratsdatenspeicherung-10204



Hier mal her kopiert, siehe auch: EU-Gerichtshof kippt Vorratsdatenspeicherung


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2017)

Das OVG NRW, in Münster, teilt meine Meinung: https://www.shz.de/deutschland-welt...r-vorratsdatenspeicherung-aus-id17168786.html



> Nur drei Tage vor dem Inkrafttreten der Pflicht zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung hat die Bundesnetzagentur den Speicherzwang für Internet-Provider und Telefonanbieter vorläufig ausgesetzt.


----------



## johinos (28 Juni 2017)

Die Diskussion ist hoch emotional belastet. Sachargumente und Opferschutzgedanke werden ignoriert gegenüber der Befürchtung, die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten würden massiv und vorsätzlich missbraucht. Nur mal die Diskussion oben nachverfolgen.

Schade.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn Herr Maurer am Baggersee liegt, dann hat er nicht neben seinem Strandtuch ein großes Schild aufgestellt: "Hier liegt Herr Maurer, der Vizepräsident des BKA."


Verlangt auch die VDS nicht. Herr Maurer liegt wie alle anderen völlig anonym in der Sonne - der Vergleich ist polemisch. Aber Herr Maurer ist verpflichtet, ein Ausweisdokument zu besitzen, das er unter bestimmten Bedingungen vorzeigen muss. Genau das passiert bei rechtmäßiger Anwendung der VDS: Unter genau definierten Bedingungen, und nur dann, wird die Identität aufgedeckt. Und nicht für alle Passanten, sondern nur für den einzigen, der dazu berechtigt ist. Und es ist okay, wenn hart darum gerungen wird, wie genau die Bedingungen definiert sein müssen.

Vielleicht sehe ich das zu einfach.

Wenn es wirklich komplizierter sein sollte: Bitte auch die WDS streichen. Auch die richterlich angeordnete Wohnungsdurchsuchung kann vom Dorfsherrif von Hintergrummelshofen genutzt werden, nach Gutdünken wegen des Verdachts auf was auch immer zu Lasten der Bauersfrau Hintergruber das letzte Wäschefach zu inspizieren.

Ich warte immer noch auf eine überzeugende, gegenüber den Opfern zitierfähige Begründung:


johinos schrieb:


> Wer schon mal mit Leuten gesprochen hat, die im Internet von anonymen Postern durch den Dreck gezogen wurden, der wünscht sich schon, dass außer bei Terroristen und Schwerkriminellen auch dann diese Daten herangezogen werden dürfen, wenn das Internet für solche Taten genutzt wurde.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juni 2017)

https://funpot.net/?144469 .....


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2018)

Verwaltungsgericht Köln (Az.: 9 K 7417/17): Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist unvereinbar mit EU-Recht, Strafverfolger auf der Palme

>HIER<


----------



## jupp11 (21 April 2018)

In der Presse: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...orratsdatenspeicherung-keine-chance-1.3952997


> Die Urteile vom Freitag gelten nur für die Telekom (9 K 7417/17) und Spacenet (9 K 3859/16), allerdings könnten auch andere betroffene Unternehmen auf ähnliche Weise gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung vorgehen. Die Bundesnetzagentur prüft nun die Urteile. Die Behörde wird vermutlich weiterhin keine Bußgelder verhängen, wenn Unternehmen die Vorgaben zur Speicherung nicht umsetzen.


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2020)

News

Das sind doch mal heftige Aussagen in einem Gutachten aus Brüssel:



			
				Generalanwalt Manuel Campos Sánchez-Bordona vom Europäischen Gerichtshof (EuGH) schrieb:
			
		

> Vorratsdatenspeicherung ... verstoße auch zur Terrorbekämpfung gegen EU-Recht


 Was schmeißt der denn ein? Das will ich auch!



			
				Generalanwalt Manuel Campos Sánchez-Bordona vom Europäischen Gerichtshof (EuGH) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Speicherung ist demnach nur zulässig, wenn der Verdacht einer schweren Straftat vorliegt.


Ahhhhh, erst wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.



			
				Generalanwalt Manuel Campos Sánchez-Bordona vom Europäischen Gerichtshof (EuGH) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung muss zudem auf geografisch eingegrenzte Gebiete beschränkt bleiben. Menschen, deren Kommunikation dem Berufsgeheimnis unterliege, müssen ausgenommen sein.


Freibrief für Ärzte, Würdenträger, Beamte und andere Scharlatane, geil!



			
				Generalanwalt Manuel Campos Sánchez-Bordona vom Europäischen Gerichtshof (EuGH) schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zugang solle erst nach vorheriger Kontrolle etwa durch ein Gericht erfolgen.


Jawolll! Verdunkelung bis in die letzte Ritze!

Der ganze Artikel >HIER<


----------



## Heiko (29 Januar 2020)

Das geht vor allem nicht. Proaktive Vermeidung ist scheiße.


----------



## Adello (26 Februar 2020)

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche geplanten Verbrechen konkret damit aufgedeckt wurden.


----------



## johinos (26 Februar 2020)

Ja, wäre interessant. Es gibt nun verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

a) Keine. Wäre dann die VDS überflüssig? Da ist noch die Variante Täterermittlung - Täter ermitteln, überführen und sanktionieren, am besten erfolgreich resozialisieren verhindert auch Fortsetzung der Begehung von Verbrechen. 

b) Die Aufdeckung geplanter Verbrechen wird sicherlich auf verschiedenen Wegen versucht. Wird hinterher mitgeteilt, ob und welchen Anteil die VDS hatte? Könnte ja auch Nachhilfe für andere Täter sein, nicht die gleichen Fehler zu machen.

c) Die Hürden sind zu hoch. Bei niedrigem Verdachtsgrad darf nicht zugegriffen werden. Bei höherem Verdachtsgrad, der ausreichen würde, ist man bei schweren Straftaten vielleicht schon in der Strafverfolgung, in vielen Fällen sind schon Vorbereitungshandlungen oder die Verabredung zu einer Straftat strafbar, das Versuchsstadium ist schnell erreicht. 

Ich weiß es nicht. 

Die Gesellschaft muss sich zwischen Freiheitsgedanken und Sicherheit entscheiden. Ist doch okay, wenn es dazu unterschiedliche Überzeugungen gibt. Unterschiedliche Regelungen parallel nebeneinander, das geht allerdings nicht. Auch Sánchez-Bordona hat nur ein Gutachten geschrieben, seine Überzeugung formuliert, was Auslegung eines nicht in Stein gemeißelten Gesetzes angeht. Die Diskussion sollte darum gehen, was in dem Gesetz drinstehen sollte, welche Regelung gelten soll, wie die Gesellschaft das Problem gehandhabt sehen will. Aber schon der veröffentlichte Text lässt Fragen offen und hat Lücken in der Logik, wenn ich ihn richtig gelesen habe. Auch nicht schön.


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2022)

Passt hier her: https://forum.computerbetrug.de/thr...-vorratsdatenspeicherung-mit-ausnahmen.62813/

5. April 2022 - https://www.zeit.de/digital/datensc...-vorratsdatenspeicherung-mit-ausnahmen.62813/


> EuGH bestätigt Verbot von Vorratsdatenspeicherung mit Ausnahmen​Das flächendeckende Speichern von Kommunikationsdaten verstößt auch dann gegen EU-Recht, wenn es dem Kampf gegen schwere Straftaten dient. Es gibt aber Ausnahmen.





> Der Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) hat bekräftigt, dass das anlasslose Speichern von Kommunikationsdaten auch im Kampf gegen Kriminalität gegen das Recht der Europäischen Union verstößt. Selbst besonders schwere Kriminalität könne nicht einer Bedrohung der nationalen Sicherheit gleichgestellt werden, teilte der EuGH mit und bestätigte damit seine bisherige Rechtsprechung.
> 
> Nationale Regeln, die "präventiv eine allgemeine und unterschiedslose Vorratsspeicherung von Verkehrs- und Standortdaten, die elektronische Kommunikationen betreffen, zum Zweck der Bekämpfung schwerer Straftaten vorsehen", seien jedoch rechtswidrig.





> Nach einem früheren EuGH-Urteil gelten bei einer akuten Bedrohung der nationalen Sicherheit Ausnahmen vom Verbot der Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Dann hält der EuGH eine zeitlich begrenzte, begründete Datenspeicherung, etwa von Verkehrs- oder Standortdaten auf Grundlage von geografischen Kriterien wie der durchschnittlichen Kriminalitätsrate in einem bestimmten Gebiet, für zulässig.
> Ausnahmen für Bahnhöfe und Flughäfen      ​Auch an Verkehrsknotenpunkten wie Bahnhöfen, Flughäfen oder an strategischen Orten sei dies zur Bekämpfung schwerer Kriminalität möglich. Zudem sei es rechtens, wenn nationale Gesetze dazu verpflichten, die Identität des Käufers einer Prepaid-Sim-Karte zu speichern.





> Hintergrund des Urteils ist ein Fall aus Irland. Dabei ging es konkret um einen in Irland wegen Mordes verurteilten Mann. Er befand, dass seine Kommunikationsdaten im Prozess nicht als Beweise hätten verwendet werden dürfen und zog daraufhin vor ein irisches Gericht. Dieses bat den EuGH um Auslegung des EU-Rechts. Nach Angaben des EuGH muss der Mitgliedsstaat selbst darüber entscheiden, ob die mittels Vorratsdatenspeicherung erlangten Daten als Beweise nutzbar sind. Über die Klage des Straftäters muss nun das irische Gericht entscheiden.
> Auch in Deutschland sorgt die Vorratsdatenspeicherung seit Jahren für Streit zwischen Bürgerrechtlern und Sicherheitspolitikern. Eine deutsche Regelung zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung liegt wegen eines anhaltenden Rechtsstreits seit 2017 auf Eis. Einen Termin für das EuGH-Urteil in diesem Fall gibt es einem Sprecher zufolge noch nicht.
> 
> Die Ampel-Koalition will anstelle der Vorratsdatenspeicherung auf das sogenannte Quick-Freeze-Verfahren setzen. Dabei werden Internetprovider erst bei einem Anfangsverdacht aufgefordert, Daten zu einzelnen Teilnehmern für einen bestimmten Zeitraum zu speichern.


​


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2022)

Eine weitere Bestätigung in diesem Theater:

Der EuGH hat schlussendlich entschieden (C-793/19 und C-794/19): https://www.t-online.de/finanzen/bo...uer-vorratsdatenspeicherung/0DAA68000461136E/

Justizminister Buschmann lobt die Entscheidung:

"Ein guter Tag für die Bürgerrechte! Der EuGH hat in einem historischen Urteil bestätigt: Die anlasslose Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Deutschland ist rechtswidrig. Wir werden die anlasslose Vorratsdatenspeicherung nun zügig und endgültig aus dem Gesetz streichen"

Mein Fazit: "Fraudler vereinigt euch, die Bürgerrechte dürft ihr - wie bisher - nun mit EuGH-Segen mit euren schmutzigen Füßen treten!" Aber macht ja nix, wenn sich ein Bürger betrügen lässt, ist der selbst schuld! Siehe Schweiz: ...die ewige Frage nach der Heimtücke.


----------



## jupp11 (20 September 2022)

https://www.zeit.de/digital/datensc...l-vorratsdatenspeicherung-ampel-regierung-faq


> Nur in Ausnahmefällen und unter bestimmten strengen Voraussetzungen sowie unter* "strikter Beachtung des Grundsatzes der Verhältnismäßigkeit"* hält der Gerichtshof eine begrenzte Datenspeicherung für zulässig.


Was ist daran  auszusetzen?


----------



## Reducal (21 September 2022)

Das Problem für den Normalbürger, der z. B. betrogen wird: dafür ist eine Speicherung unzulässig, zumal die vor dem schädigenden Ereignis richterlich beantragt werden muss. Die angeordnete Datenspeicherung greift also wirklich nur noch nachhaltig, bei laufenden Ereignissen, z. B. bei einem anhaltendem, schwerwiegenden Angriff auf die Bundesrepublik. Selbst Mord und Totschlag fallen raus, da eine nachträgliche Erhebung der bis dahin nicht gespeicherten, virtuellen Datensätze gesetzlich und somit physisch nicht möglich ist.

Gute Erklärung auf zeit.de: https://www.zeit.de/digital/datensc...l-vorratsdatenspeicherung-ampel-regierung-faq


----------

